# How do I rotate a QT .mov clip?



## symphonix (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi all,

Does anyone know a method for rotating a QuickTime movie clip through 90 degrees? I have one that I shot with my digicam held sideways (first time I'd ever tried shooting video with it) and it was only on downloading it into my Mac that I realised I don't have a way to rotate it.
I have checked iMovie, QuickTime Pro and GraphicConvertor, and none of them seem to do it.

Any ideas?


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 2, 2004)

Open the clip in quicktime pro aaannnd:

Choose Movie/Get Movie Properties
Set the left popup menu to "video track"
Set the right popup to "Size" (yes, Size)
There are rotate right & rotate left buttons on that pane.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 3, 2004)

Wow! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Androo (Jan 4, 2004)

i think you need quicktime pro for that dont u?


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 4, 2004)

I think so -- though I'm not about to un-register to find out.

I did say "Open the clip in quicktime pro..."


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2004)

Yes, you definitely need QT Pro.  You can't edit movies with the free version.


----------

